# Injury Prevention



## ROIDRAGE85 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Im 16 years old and Ruptured the Tendons in my Pec around 6 months ago. I am starting to really gain my strength back but whenever I go heavy on bench I can get it but I occur very high amounts of pain when I do it. So if there is any tips yall can give me to help out with maybe preventing another serious injury or possibly something to help out with the pain involved in it.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 8, 2005)

ROIDRAGE85 said:
			
		

> Hi Im 16 years old and Ruptured the Tendons in my Pec around 6 months ago. I am starting to really gain my strength back but whenever I go heavy on bench I can get it but I occur very high amounts of pain when I do it. So if there is any tips yall can give me to help out with maybe preventing another serious injury or possibly something to help out with the pain involved in it.




with a name like that, i'd say quit using steroids to start


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 8, 2005)

You don't want to mask the pain. Pain is like having a burglar alarm on your house. It's there to tell you something is wrong. If you mask it so you can work through it, you could cause even more serious damage. Get this looked at by a specialist. It would be better to have it repaired now, if it can be, than to suffer pain and limit your ability to build for the rest of your life.

I also tore my pec about 2 months ago. Mine has healed rather nicely and I am getting close to my previous strength levels. I wouldn't even attempt it if I had pain.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 8, 2005)

Your young bro so you should be able to heal quite nicely if you see the right specialists.  Don't blow it off because in the long run it could become worse or you might reinjure it real bad.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 9, 2005)

wut up man a fellow young guy, lol all these old guys man they get grouchy somtimes, lol JK but anyway hey my boy tor his pec last year in a weightlifting meat, he went and saw a specialist, and got fixed up and started on rehab, and he was back to being a beast 3 months later, but he still does have some pain when he bench's, and hes still got the stain from all the blood in his upperpec. but yeah yo do go to ur school trainer either, i fucked my knee last year and just went to the school trainer and now im payin for it, go to someone who really know what there doin.


----------



## ROIDRAGE85 (Feb 9, 2005)

Well the thing is I had surgery on it so now I have a screw and a washer holding it on to my Humerous but now the tissue is covering it up Im just kinda scared of going 2 heavy and re injuring it.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 9, 2005)

ROIDRAGE85 said:
			
		

> Well the thing is I had surgery on it so now I have a screw and a washer holding it on to my Humerous but now the tissue is covering it up Im just kinda scared of going 2 heavy and re injuring it.



Another reason not to take anything to mask the pain.
Concentrate on reps for a while. After all, someone who can bench 185 for 20 reps is about as strong as someone who can bench 305 for 1 rep. When you quit having the pain, you will know it's time to up your weight.


----------



## tordon (Aug 6, 2005)

Go see a Doctor, mabey some physio.......if your roiding best to quit until your bodies done developing.........take it easy on the presses dont want to make it worse....... :sniper:


----------

